
Zoom is being sued for sharing data with Facebook without explicit consent - NoB4Mouth
https://www.jpost.com/International/Zoom-is-being-sued-for-sharing-data-with-Facebook-without-explicit-consent-623068
======
thereyougo
I wonder how many semi-popular apps there are doing the same but because they
aren't that people no one is checking them the way people check Zoom nowadays.

~~~
capableweb
Apps _and_ websites. jpost.com, the domain of the submission, is making calls
to Twitter, Google, spot.im (???) and CloudFlare. I don't remember giving them
permission to send my data there.

Bit ridiculous. I feel like browsers gonna have to get a lot better/locked
down before we can actually enforce anyone to be responsible for sending data
all over the place.

